# Mdma therapy?



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am really looking into trying MDMA therapy to battle my dp/dr, dissociation. Has anyone done MDMA therapy who has dp/dr?

Cheers.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey,

I don't know that there are clinical trials of MDMA therapy for dissociative disorders. But I would be interested in hearing the results and experiences of those who have or will try it out. Good luck!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Psychedelics might work in some disorders and it is thought that they work disrupting brain-networks overactivity so if one is stuck in obsessive rumination they might be able to brake it for a periode. It is thought that some disorders like PTSD and likely also depersonalization likely come in people with a poor integrated "default mode network" - that is the network related to the sense of self. A poor integration of this network makes it likely to not normalize again to stressors normal people can cope with. A central core of the "default mode network" is the precuneus that is also highly affected by cannabis, anesthesia and other drugs. Precuneus have be found affected in some brains scans in depersonalization. I personally do not think it will work in depersonalization. Ruth Lanius who is the leading PTSD researcher says there are to types of PTSD -a sympathetic "fight and flight" PTSD and a parasympathetic immobilization PTSD with symptoms of depersonalization and derealization. These two are significantly different in there response to interventions. The sympathetic type of PTSD have affect of EMDR,- the other one none. This also goes for medication. The nervous system are in two diffrent states. MDMA is tried on the sympathetic type of PTSD,- but not the one related to depersonalization.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok. there was a trial in 2012 with the dissociative subtype of PTSD with MDMA with some good results. But, these are guided trials as all psychedelic trials are. There is a psychiatrists who is in constant conversion during the experience with the drug. Error - Cookies Turned Off


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Psychedelics might work in some disorders and it is thought that they work disrupting brain-networks overactivity so if one is stuck in obsessive rumination they might be able to brake it for a periode. It is thought that some disorders like PTSD and likely also depersonalization likely come in people with a poor integrated "default mode network" - that is the network related to the sense of self. A poor integration of this network makes it likely to not normalize again to stressors normal people can cope with. A central core of the "default mode network" is the precuneus that is also highly affected by cannabis, anesthesia and other drugs. Precuneus have be found affected in some brains scans in depersonalization. I personally do not think it will work in depersonalization. Ruth Lanius who is the leading PTSD researcher says there are to types of PTSD -a sympathetic "fight and flight" PTSD and a parasympathetic immobilization PTSD with symptoms of depersonalization and derealization. These two are significantly different in there response to interventions. The sympathetic type of PTSD have affect of EMDR,- the other one none. This also goes for medication. The nervous system are in two diffrent states. MDMA is tried on the sympathetic type of PTSD,- but not the one related to depersonalization.


I have spoken to a few people, who had dp/dr/dissociation. If it's primary Depersonalization or just a symptom that I do not know. I do know that MDMA therapy in a therapeutic setting "cured" them. I myself do suspect my dp/dr is from childhood trauma, and that I fall under the subcategory of Dissociative PTSD.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hey,
> 
> I don't know that there are clinical trials of MDMA therapy for dissociative disorders. But I would be interested in hearing the results and experiences of those who have or will try it out. Good luck!


There are none, but people with dissocative symptoms and PTSD. Have benefitted greatly from MDMA therapy. The largest study results in 60 years have just been released 2 months ago. Groundbreaking. We all know, for the majority of us, dp/dr is a result of trauma, prolonged stress, or a combination. Which is PTSD in a nutshell..


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Ok. there was a trial in 2012 with the dissociative subtype of PTSD with MDMA with some good results. But, these are guided trials as all psychedelic trials are. There is a psychiatrists who is in constant conversion during the experience with the drug. Error - Cookies Turned Off


I will be doing it with a friend of mine who will guide me where necessary, he is a gentle heart and I trust him. set,intention and setting are very important. I hope the MDMA can break the dissociation, and I can see and feel my traumas and process them once and for all. It's all hidden in the subconcious mind. Regular talk therapy doesn't do shit for me, EMDR, nada. Can't visualize or feel anything, there's no internalization. I do not want to try medication anymore, I do not like it, and I don't feel that they are a cure. I am also very depressed, which it can help as well. It's been to long, my entire life I have been fucked up. I have had bouts of dp/dr since the age of 4/5. I am 27 now.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Haven't done it yet, but wanting to. Is there anyone who has done it with dp/dr?


----------

